# Don't wank in my car!!!



## Edddelos (Sep 29, 2015)

I should have kicked this kid out of my car, but the destination was far and under a 2x surge. Mr. Twinkie made an appearance within 2 minutes of the trip start, I did not SEE or bothered looking but I heard squishy sound coming from the back seat. Single passenger. Gross passengers, I should have reported this, but doubtful Uber would do anything to their precious customer.


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

did he finish?


----------



## Edddelos (Sep 29, 2015)

Not sure if he "finished". But I did wipe down the door handle inside just to be courteous to the next passenger, which by the way was a girl.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Edddelos said:


> I should have kicked this kid out of my car, but the destination was far and under a 2x surge. Mr. Twinkie made an appearance within 2 minutes of the trip start, I did not SEE or bothered looking but I heard squishy sound coming from the back seat. Single passenger. Gross passengers, I should have reported this, but doubtful Uber would do anything to their precious customer.


POST # 1/Edddelos : Caught You peeking,
"Twinkie Looker"...
live and LEARN..........
LEARN by Reading from the Half-Million
Messages, here on UPNF, the ...ONLY...
SOURCE of Information on dealing w/
Squishy Sounding, MonkeySpanking,
Carrot Waxing, Onanist PAX insistent
on Exposing the Old John Thomas with 
Very Poor control of their Hypersexual-
ized Urges.

One Question: Ya think the Porn
in the Backseat MIGHT HAVE been,
in retrospect, a bad idea ?

☆ ☆ PRESERVE YOUR LEGAL RIGHTS! ☆ ☆
"NEW DRIVERS have only 30 Days in order
to OPT-OUT of B I N D I N G ARBITRATION." 

This has been a Driver Service ALERT
Provided by These Notable Members:
chi1cabby ... & ...
Casuale Haberdasher.


----------



## Edddelos (Sep 29, 2015)

Those usually disappear with the first passenger...that or they have a "contribution" stuck between the pages. Lol.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

you should have offered to help him...go the extra mile for that 5*'s that will help feed and clothe yo chirren and shit. lend a helping handy.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I had a lady breastfeed her child in my backseat. I was afraid to look. Lol.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

drive to a bridge, throw him off, and claim he was suicidal.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Did ya 1* him???


----------



## Edddelos (Sep 29, 2015)

JimS said:


> Did ya 1* him???


Yes I gave him 1 star...he is the second passenger that recieved low score, and mind you I have given hundreds of rides.

Passengers that start eating in my car get 3 stars.
Passengers that leave trash behind get 2 stars.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

You don't really know for sure he was jacking it. He could of been fingering his butthole for all you know.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

SumGuy said:


> You don't really know for sure he was jacking it. He could of been fingering his butthole for all you know.


POST # 11/SumGuy: Last week, Chris
Hardwick of Comedy
Central's "@Midnight" offered this
Amusant Ass.......essment:

"ONE in the Pink. TWO in the Stink!"

Bison Chortling.


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

When I read Mr. Twinkie I thought he was eating a twinkie, then I saw it said squishy omg im laughing...


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 11/SumGuy: Last week, Chris
> Hardwick of Comedy
> Central's "@Midnight" offered this
> Amusant Ass.......essment:
> ...


Bison,

I didn't hear Hardwick's reference, but that used to be a "thing" commonly referred to as "The Shocker."


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

McGillicutty said:


> Bison,
> 
> I didn't hear Hardwick's reference, but that used to be a "thing" commonly referred to as "The Shocker."


POST #:14/McGillicutty: Although it
WASN'T....the Category
at the time, it COULD HAVE BEEN:

☆"Fast Times in #[F]Uber's Backseat"☆

Edddelos : See what YOU started ?
Serious Mentoring needed and Zestual 
Snickering breaking out like Gratuitous 
Queefing on South Park !


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

no tip?


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez (Aug 22, 2015)

Edddelos said:


> I should have kicked this kid out of my car, but the destination was far and under a 2x surge. Mr. Twinkie made an appearance within 2 minutes of the trip start, I did not SEE or bothered looking but I heard squishy sound coming from the back seat. Single passenger. Gross passengers, I should have reported this, but doubtful Uber would do anything to their precious customer.


And you didn't offer him a cold water, a mint or a happy ending blowhob? You sir deserve that 1 star that you got.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Better check the ceiling for that _'special sauce' _stain... ugh LOL


----------

